#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 【TOC工作室】時空幻境‧月牙傳奇[體驗版] 公開！(加貼遊戲畫面)

## Baroque Boyce

終於完成了…
 :onion_08:  
歷經N年(？)的努力，工作室的成員們還有參與封測(？)的獸們
謝謝你們～

*製作軟體：RPG製作大師2003*

注意：本遊戲需要先安裝RTP才能執行，載點已補上，已上傳完畢。

*容量：7653KB(約7.6MB)*

下載點：
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/58748/TOC_trial_v045.rar

RTP下載點：
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/58748/RTP.exe

正式版大約要一個月後才會出來
不過，所謂的正式版也只不過是第一章節的東西而已
我們會參考ＲＯＬ（失落的王國）的更新方式。
（換句話說就是一章一章地更新）

如果遊戲中有遇到ＢＵＧ或是其他問題，請到工作室部落格留言。
我們會幫您處理～(大心) 

P.S.請儘量用直接下載，DropBox空間似乎不支援續傳軟體…囧 

====================同日晚上8：15更新====================
總覺得沒貼上遊戲畫面，感覺怪怪的。

貼幾張來給大家看看吧XD


按我看圖

    主畫面


開頭動畫(末端)


獨創系統：新式對話框


電影式的主線劇情介面


自製選單(正式版將會在右邊加上邊框美觀)


戰鬥畫面(我不想用肖像圖模式，因為風格差太多(炸)


 

====================9/9下午4：20更新====================

因應JC的建議，貼上故事介紹吧！
順便丟更新(修正伊凡的"幽靈道具")


故事介紹

    艾爾加隆，又稱月之界，有無數族群生活著
他們千百年來，交雜出豐富的文化與動人的歷史故事
最主要的四大種族
擁有高度智慧的人類、豪腕又崇拜自然界的獸人
駕風而行自由自在的鳥人，與充滿神秘的龍人
對世界的影響最大

不過，儘管有再多的人提倡和平共融
衝突，尤其是種族間的衝突，總是不可避免的
生活的文明高度發展，生命的文明卻逐漸退化起來
由於自私心和排外心，四大種族開始交惡、積怨
甚至衝突，甚至戰爭
這使得原本不應該存在的第五種族：惡夢族
不知不覺地誕生了
它們漸漸伸出魔手，想要霸佔全艾爾加隆
並向外擴展勢力

最先知道這件事情的龍人族，請求其他種族合作共同抗敵
卻被當成異類，還遭到撲殺的命運
倖存的龍人們，最後被驅逐到另一個世界：牙之界亞菲羅斯
與其他三族不再往來

惡夢族大舉侵入艾爾加隆，三族受到了前所未有的衝擊
雖然拼死抵抗，但是在默契不佳的情況下，仍然節節敗退
眼看著艾爾加隆毀滅之時
自然彷彿聽到三族的祈願，派來了三個英雄
幫助三族擊退了惡夢族，保住了艾爾加隆
並宣導、建立三族互助和平的觀念
這個和平的日子，持續了數百年…

可是，惡夢族並沒有被消滅
他們的野心更加的猖獗，力量更加強大
並且計劃下一次，為世界帶來永久的黑暗

一個計劃世界旅行的半獸男孩
在他的旅途中，將不知不覺地把這個陰謀揭開…

----------


## 蒼心

怎嚜用FLASHGET兩個都沒辦法下載呢??

請小洛檢查一下吧~XD

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

還挺有趣的呢

不過才剛開始隱藏的道具怎麼就這麼多啊（冏

還有迷樣的小說支線

５０元
１０５元
２００元
銅礦＋銀礦
活血酒
小說２、４集（不知道村莊裡還有沒有＝亖＝錯過就完了
綠寶石戒指－防暈眩
　↓
珍珠項鍊－１０％的自我恢復

主角之外的角色人頭＆選單有很明顯的邊邊殘留

戰鬥時主角的刀還沒砍下去，就出現了斬擊
迷：你這個人好挑阿冏

還有……離開系統真的很……讓人想直接按Ｘ鍵

----------


## Baroque Boyce

TO 蒼心
嗯…FLASHGET下不到的話就用一般下載吧
如果你用的瀏覽器是火狐的話會更方便喔！

TO ≧Squall Beryl≦
離開系統啊…(瞄茶茶)

不好意思我忘了把開玩笑片段拿掉了，抱歉XD

----------


## 藍颯斯

回報一下...

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/58748/RTP.exe 

下載不能

FLASH不能

迅雷不能

令存目標也不能!!!!!!!

----------


## Baroque Boyce

> 回報一下...
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/58748/RTP.exe 
> 
> 下載不能
> 
> FLASH不能
> 
> 迅雷不能
> ...


喔喔，那個真的不好意思啦
你可能在我上傳時點連結下載了
那時當然下不了啦 囧

真是對不起嘎～現在應該能下載了。
由於這個有12MB，所以上傳久了點…

----------


## 蒼心

可是我用另存可以耶...(汗)

小洛好厲害阿...真的..

不過玩起來的感覺有點像初代的勇者鬥惡龍..

不過.戰鬥系統不像以往的回合制有點不習慣...

不過,玩起來的時候,有種莫明感動~~~~XD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

角色和敵人的能力設定相當的佳

如果是其他遊戲寡龍早就狂改了(汗)

劇情的張力也非常不賴，會一直讓寡龍想要知道接下來的發展是如何

稱為大作可一點都不為過阿XD

----------


## 星空小克

> 角色和敵人的能力設定相當的佳
> 
> 如果是其他遊戲寡龍早就狂改了(汗)


這都要感謝工作室裡遊戲資料庫的設定成員啊XDD
(我搶了小洛洛的話了XDDD)

工作室的成員們都很辛苦的呢~

而且小洛洛幾乎所有的工作都有參一腳(炸飛)

參一腳就算了...測試時還要受到茶茶還有我的炮轟(喂喂)

所以更辛苦Orz...

不過如果改遊戲的話小洛洛會生氣的喔XDD

他可是很在意這種事的XD

不過第一次測試遊戲時...

我真的覺得劇情方面的Bug很多XDDD(爆料不要緊吧?要原諒我喔XD)(而且現在的劇情也已經沒有Bug了...應該)

P.S 還有我可以寫時空幻境體驗版攻略嗎?(炸飛)(等出正式版時我在出正式版攻略(被小洛幹掉)) 


>>小洛

原來離開系統才是最後一個也是最不顯眼的體驗版大Bug? 

P.S.2 在遊戲開啟後，按下Alt+Enter就可以從全螢幕變成視窗模式喔~

----------


## 好喝的茶

真的很感謝諸位對此遊戲的支持啊！
這樣我們工作室的心血就沒有白費了。

話說小洛在遊戲製作的後段不斷抓狂呢XD
我抓BUG可是非常刁鑽，差不多是每個事件、物品、技能都開出來檢查呢XD
所以如果你還能找到BUG，算你厲害！(啥)

啊，話說那個離開系統……是我幹的好事XD
自創選單的程式碼是我寫的，當時遊戲還是在「內部測試」的版本，
於是我就手癢跟工作室的獸們開玩笑了XD
沒想到最後連我自己也忘了把它改掉XDDD

----------


## tsume

體驗版終於推出啦!!
真是可喜可賀~可喜可賀~!!
那麼敢快下載來玩
拼命抓BUG行動開始!!(找死

加油喔~TOC的大家~~
等你們的正式版呀!!

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

我有疑問~戰鬥中自療的效果

自療的發動時間應該是主角行動一回合的時間吧?

剛開始用的時候大約都是輪到主角或是砍到怪獸時會補血

使用聖耀之後似乎會擾亂自療發動的時間

變成，發動前加一次，發動後再加一次

而且自療發動2~3次就不會再補血了耶

還有伊凡村武器店裡面那個0元的是……？

手賤直接買了９９個（反正０元嘛～ＸＤ 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
不好意思想吐槽一下
跟爸爸買東西怎麼連打折都沒有阿（冏！！！

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 我有疑問~戰鬥中自療的效果
> 
> 自療的發動時間應該是主角行動一回合的時間吧?
> 
> 剛開始用的時候大約都是輪到主角或是砍到怪獸時會補血
> 
> 使用聖耀之後似乎會擾亂自療發動的時間
> 
> 變成，發動前加一次，發動後再加一次
> ...


關於這個也有另一種解決方法

設定時在狀態的分頁

治療方式那邊改成99回合持續(在怎麼打都不會超過99回合吧XD)

100%的治療機率

這樣就能保證狀態可以一直持續下去

因為之前自己也弄了一個施展後可以反彈所有魔法的技能

結果沒幾回合狀態就沒了，當時設定是0回合持續，0%的治療機率

後來自己改成前面說的果然狀態可以不中斷的持續下去

----------


## Baroque Boyce

TO 冰龍小巴
那這樣我得做一個裝備專用的增益狀態了。
不過老實說也不用那麼麻煩
我會把效果時間加長的，畢竟自療這個狀態其實對玩家有點太好了
就因為一次回復10%的體力，後期HP很高的時候能發揮到很驚人的作用

所以，為了遊戲平衡，敵人也要變態一點…XD(被毆)

對了，小巴，有個問題請教一下：
增益狀態與異常狀態的優先度哪個調高會比較好？
我目前是把增益狀態都調52，異常狀態在50~60之間

TO ≧Squall Beryl≦
咦？幽靈道具的BUG沒有清喔？囧
我等一下把更新補上…

----------


## 好喝的茶

小洛你真不小心，又有BUG了=﹏=
(捏捏捏捏捏捏)



啊，我記得狀態的優先度沒多人用途吧？
只是當角色身中幾種狀態的時候，只有優先度最高的狀態會顯示出來。
除了死亡，狀態都是能並存的嘛。

----------


## J.C.

樂園獸友們製作的遊戲 當然要來支持一下囉
(可惜我是簡體作業系統 換繁體才能玩 有點麻煩 ^^; )
看到的討論 幾乎都是關於程式BUG 打鬥設定等
希望可以對遊戲劇情做些介紹
還有獸人角色或設定的相關介紹
不然光看遊戲畫面 其實看不出哪裡跟獸人有關呢 ^^;

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

剛開始時的森林迷宮好可惡囧
走了10分鐘都走不出去  :Embarassed:

----------


## 若葉

抱歉又挖上來了這樣(跪)

我真的是路痴~"~.....所以.....我希望有地圖(爆炸)
找個村長家真的不知道在哪裡....(左上角~左上角~~嘎~~~~~~~(摔滑鼠)

----------


## 藍颯斯

地圖地圖+1...

不過有地圖的話不就等於間接有攻略了ＸＤ～？

最好順便連寶箱也畫出ＸＤ（被打

村長家阿…

我記得我找了將近１０分鐘（默

整個城鎮做地毯搜尋

最後勉強發現…

其實就遠在天邊近在眼前啊！（一秒


森林還算ＯＫ　某個死路還有隱藏東西ＸＤ～

可怕的是洞穴啊！

我走了半個多小時…………

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

難聽點的說這個遊戲有個斃病
就是怪太弱/主角太強了  :jcdragon-@@:  
怪根本不會扣到主角的一點血
藥就沒用了
而且在森林中的怪才吃不了主角的一下攻擊就死掉了
不錯這有種秒殺的快感
但長久的說就會變得無聊　而且根本不用想
戰鬥時只要連按３個空白鍵就行了(不明白的獸試試一進入戰鬥就連按空白鍵吧)

還有的是小說也太難找了吧囧
當主角離開了出生村就不可以回去
在村長家中的小說就此失掉了  :jcdragon-shock:  
另外在主角到了的第２條村(名字已忘了對不起=_=)
在某個人的家中的書櫃找到第２本小說
還要用$500高價買回　這點點錢在開始時還真難儲呢
連門口的守衛給了我去買麵包的$100都用了囧
（事後都沒再理會那個守衛了）  :jcdragon-err:  

§ 以上 §

----------


## 拓狼

這遊戲從一開始出來的森林裡我就開始稿的暈頭轉向了(<=標準路痴?....)

不過劇情一開始我發現...主角還真是可憐(被當成小偷又是迷昏又是中毒~XD)

在選項中還活活在地牢裡被燒死= =(<=再加一個笨蛋)

PS:在麵包的支線任務裡把麵包給衛兵之後再交給地圖右下角的衛兵時跟他說話完之後他的對話框框沒有消失掉(我是選木頭的)...算小小的BUG嗎XD...不知道眾獸有沒有跟我一樣的狀況發生^^"

----------


## 好喝的茶

很感謝大家玩這款遊戲。
只是劇情方面出了一點問題，下一個版本出來的時候，
差異性就應該會較大了，對於這點還真抱歉。

嗯，還是給予大家一點寶物提示，讓諸位找得比較有頭緒好了。
希古倫有12個隱藏寶物，另外歷史書有2本。
實際位置就不說了，免得掃興，只是……
啊，怎麼村子裏的一些凹位都很閃亮？(爆)
有一件寶物是強力裝備，只能在某個時間點才能取得。想想有什麼地方是角色原本不能進入的，試試在某些時機進入看看吧。(笑)
至於歷史書，有一本非常顯眼，但通常你會忽略。
另一個就真的藏得極隱蔽，提示是︰某間屋子的左邊。

關於難度方面，是的，我也覺得很容易。
遊戲才剛開始，總不該有什麼超級大難關吧？會把玩家嚇跑的XD

至於迷宮我就無能為力了，我自己也很苦手。(汗)

----------


## Baroque Boyce

沒想到文章居然還能浮回來…‧3‧

嗯…銀狼的建言我會注意的
初期的怪物能力真的比較弱是沒錯
但由於正式版會加上怪物掉落的東西(例如一開始的村外森林的兔子會掉兔肉)
想必敵人的能力一定會加強(不然肉是給你吃好玩的咩？XD)

村外森林有那麼難走嗎？
(謎：場景是你畫的當然不覺得難 囧)

呃…只是正式版的一開始仍然很EASY
不過第一場頭目戰的時間點會提早喔！
所以難度應該會大幅度提高吧？^^

唉…目前劇情實裝只有短短8%左右…囧
設定資料卻幾乎完成了(炸)

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

> 希古倫有12個隱藏寶物，另外歷史書有2本。


啥囧?
我只找到9個隱藏寶物喔....
如果主角原有的木制短劍和亞麻衣
以及道具店店長給的都算進去的話就的確剛好12樣囧
而且小說的確蠻好找啦^^

繼茶兄之後到我來說些小秘密吧 (炸
因為我不是制作人之一
不知道說了會有啥後果
所以我是冒著危險說的 (再炸  :Twisted Evil:  

相信大家都知道森林裡有好幾個寶箱吧
實際數目是4個
全部都在山上　要全部取得應該不太易吧

再來是森林中怪物的基本資料　[未必準確]
（沒啥用處囧　只是為了可以了解一下怪物的底細）
青蛙　ＨＰ　１０
　　　攻擊力　傷不了主角的一分　(炸
　　　防禦力　２～５
　　　可得經驗　３０

白兔　ＨＰ　　２０
　　　攻擊力　傷不了主角的一分　(再炸　繼續炸的話很快就會有爆炸頭了囧
　　　防禦力　６～８
　　　可得經驗　４０

先說那麼多  :Wink:

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 村外森林有那麼難走嗎？
> (謎：場景是你畫的當然不覺得難 囧)


一開始的迷宮確實有點大，叉路也很多，反正那整個村子NPC那麼多，乾脆抓幾隻到森林裡在叉路的地方幫主角指路就好啦XD(因為用路牌有點怪怪的)

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

> 一開始的迷宮確實有點大，叉路也很多，反正那整個村子NPC那麼多，乾脆抓幾隻到森林裡在叉路的地方幫主角指路就好啦XD(因為用路牌有點怪怪的)


倒不覺得村子的npc很多囧
而且主角原本就在這個大森林中的村子生活
所以應該是非常熟悉森林的路嘛
反而要npc帶住更加怪...

----------


## Baroque Boyce

難得銀狼願意花時間解析村外森林呢…XD

不過有件事要跟大家說一聲：

因為我最近要開始準備為研究所鋪路
所以…不用我說應該知道怎麼回事吧？

沒錯，正式版又要延期公開了…
而且還是要延一、兩年 囧
沒辦法，誰叫現在讀大學了，偏偏我又想升研究所
魚與熊掌不可兼得，我也沒辦法 囧

如果升上研究所後有空就一口氣完成吧…

希望這一兩年之間，不要出現讓我分心的情況
(尤其是遊戲裡的資料、圖片等任何的部份遭到盜用…= =)

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

> 正式版又要延期公開了…
> 而且還是要延一、兩年 囧


嗚-3-我卡在教堂好不快喔
不過不要緊吧　學業重要啊
另外呢...我很快就會令卡在教堂的獸大大增加喔(奸笑  :Twisted Evil:  
我已經弄好森林的地圖
不過我可是不會貼出來  :Very Happy:  
假如真的在森林就卡住了給我傳個短訊息吧
記著要給EMAIL
其他地方的攻略正制作中......同上
真的有需要就跟我說吧

不過這個rpg game好歹也是巴洛克兄和其他工作獸員的心血
沒有任何一個制作獸希望自己辛苦制作的劇情和難關被所有獸知道和破解的
所以我希望所有已經取得攻略的獸不要隨意向外發佈和傳遞
請所有獸尊重

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 倒不覺得村子的npc很多囧
> 而且主角原本就在這個大森林中的村子生活
> 所以應該是非常熟悉森林的路嘛
> 反而要npc帶住更加怪...


恩~但是玩家並不是呀XD

寡龍也是經歷過N次的迷路經驗後才能有現在不管走哪種迷宮都能輕鬆到達出口的能力

其實要走出迷宮並不難

不管在哪個遊戲我都會用這招

遇到叉路先嘗試走其中一條，若是死路(還是叉路的話也是一樣回到剛剛的地方，只要作者沒有把迷宮設的太困難通常都很有效)再回到先前碰到叉路的地方記下哪一條是死路，接著在往下一條走走看，重複以上動作就能找到出口

因為寡龍有寶物蒐集癖好，那個迷宮有多少寶物就一定要搜刮一空，因此不管走完哪個迷宮都一定對經過的路有印象(被拖走)

----------


## 諾藍

> 嗚-3-我卡在教堂好不快喔
> 不過不要緊吧　學業重要啊
> 另外呢...我很快就會令卡在教堂的獸大大增加喔(奸笑  
> 我已經弄好森林的地圖
> 不過我可是不會貼出來  
> 假如真的在森林就卡住了給我傳個短訊息吧
> 記著要給EMAIL
> 其他地方的攻略正制作中......同上
> 真的有需要就跟我說吧
> ...


攻略?...

話說我全部做完了...

真的~...

想要的請私訊給我吧...

包刮地圖路線、隱藏寶物、任務...等...
((怪物圖鑑除外...

拿到此份攻略者也請不要隨意散佈...

感謝~...

----------


## Baroque Boyce

好了好了～各位不要吵起來了。

不論是誰做攻略我都覺得很欣慰。
畢竟我是第一次看到自己的作品有很多人想做攻略。

但，這可是體驗版唷
寫出來的攻略本，老實說根本沒有爭執的必要。
若說要起爭執，等正式版出來再來競爭吧～(邪笑)(被打)

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

這個不是要等一年之後嗎囧

算了，但倒想你們幫我看一下這張地圖上的字夠不夠大 (炸
本人看倒是蠻好的
但要用到攻略的不是我嘛
還是給用的人看一下行不行

----------


## 諾藍

喔喔~...

還是銀狼大的地圖專業...= =+...

不過有幾個東西沒有弄出來...
((隱藏寶物除外...

越來越想跟銀狼大合作了...((炸...

如果有些隱藏寶物銀狼大還沒做出來的可以找我拿...

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

好想透露一下體驗版的最後劇情喔...

大家一定都是在大聖堂那邊就沒了...

沒錯...

霧林是進不去的...

據情報顯示...

體驗版&正式版...

是完全搭不上的...

所已幾年後正式版出來的時候...

請大家別把體驗版的攻略...

套在正式版上用...

最多只能透漏這些了...

----------


## sanyo

巴洛克我找到個BUG誒！
在使用技能時自動攻擊“聖耀”可以使出但是選擇武技的時候沒有顯示聖耀這個技能（拍

花了3天終于玩完了
在看ED的時候貌似有看到都市，這個游戲也有橫跨時代故事么

----------


## 諾藍

...樓上那位大...

聖耀...

是在光系導術...

不是在武技裡...

----------


## sanyo

不過光系導術又是在哪里開？
攻擊
防衛
武技
道具

之外就沒有了

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

當你離開伊ｘ(即ivan，第二個城市)
鎮長會告訴你說在西南面的有個荒廢了的聖堂
在最裡面會有一本書，打開之後再看完一個蠻誇張的長閃光之後(炸
就可以得到光之導術
(ps 別趕著要去暗影山洞，在這還有一個寶箱和一個隱藏寶物

在暗影山洞的時侯光術十分的有用
因為洞中的黑暗生物的物理防禦蠻高
血又多，只用劍攻擊的話相信要打很久  :Confused:   :Shocked:  
不過最重要的是可以用聖耀一口氣打掉所有的敵人啦  :Mr. Green:  

ps2 沒想到這個版浮上水面了○_○ (大轟炸

----------


## 凱爾

嗚嘎!?怎麼有這麼萌的RPG工具遊戲阿>//////<!?

不過我對RPG工具有點不太想玩T T

還是謝謝版主喵~有無聊的時候會玩玩看的啦!

----------

